
MIT’s new nylon muscles could lead to actual Westworld hosts - yeraydarias
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/23/mits-new-nylon-muscles-could-lead-to-actual-westworld-hosts/
======
imaginenore
These are very different from human muscle fibers which actually shrink and
expand. Seems a little less useful.

~~~
yeraydarias
Probably, but some initial solutions are worse than natural design, it is only
a starting point. And of course it could be helpful for some kind of special
situations.

